# my girls as puppys



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh you dont mess about lol ... yeh it shows you how they change .. Wilf looked very much like Inca and Mabel looks more like Echo ... its strange I wonder if the coat type has any thing at all to do with colouring ? Thanks for those


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

lol, did they eat their Easter Eggs?!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

great photos love the one with the eggs


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Someone said you can give a dog a whole raw egg to eat, including the shell. Is that right?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah you can. its just this was for easter so they were cooked so innes couldnt brake them


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

When I made the barf patties you put full eggs in x Just realised your second lot of picture shows them with their eggs .... just shows I was just looking at the dogs lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

aww nice to see how they have changed


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

That was an interesting look back kendal! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

haha! I love that picture with them and their eggs. lol So adorable! I wish I could get Axle to pose. I have to be a ninja to get a picture of him. If he sees the camera he comes right up to me or when he is sleeping and I turn my camera on he wakes up right away. lol


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh what lovely pictures! Your Gypsy is similar to my Maisie now she is fullly grown, except ours is an American Cockapoo and I think is smaller (only 5.2kg).

Looking at these pictures makes me want to get another ...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah gypsy is an English cockapoo abotu 16" Delta is an american and about 14 1/2" at 6 months, id like her to reche 15" but will just have wait and see.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> yeah gypsy is an English cockapoo abotu 16" Delta is an american and about 14 1/2" at 6 months, id like her to reche 15" but will just have wait and see.


lol Kendal, you want Delta to get bigger and I keep hoping Lady stops growing lol....I think I will have to measure her tonight to compare....where do I measure to?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> lol Kendal, you want Delta to get bigger and I keep hoping Lady stops growing lol....I think I will have to measure her tonight to compare....where do I measure to?



mesure from the sholder to the flore


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome, Thanks Kendal...I will report back tomorrow as to her height


----------

